# toddler books about adoption



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all
just wondering what you guys all have on your bookshelves in the way of childrens books about adoption? theres so many out there and its really hard to know what ones are going to fit the individual circumstances 
i've just found a lovely one, i think, on Amazon called 'motherbridge of love' which is more of a sort of poem about the love of a BM and the Adoptive mother..am ordering anyway so will let you know

our littlie has never lived with BM so therefore i dont need books about older children being taken from birth families/leaving families and negative experiences behind etc etc you get what i mean..anybody know of anything that might be suitable. the nutmeg books are too old for our littlie and i believe they are also not appropriate for our situation.

i was just thinking wouldnt it be great if there was a catalogue for adotpion books..pehaps there is one and i just dont know it? if nthere isnt there should be one..or they could have a travelling sales team that go round all the adoption toddler support groups  hmm might be onto something there  

anyways, look forward to your replies

kj x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hey KJ, 
BAAF do have a book list and you can request one being sent to you for free, I have one and it's presently setting in the pile of things that I will get around to reading sometime!
We only have one book that touches on adoption 'our twitchy' about a rabbit who has a cow and horse for parents, very sweet, but haven't read it to them yet, all geared up for it one day and then our cat unexpectably died, so book was hidden as I wasn't ready for dealing with anything else too emotional, must get it out again...will post and let you know how it goes down.
Viva
X


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Our Twitchy is a good one 

Also your local library childrens section should have a list on their catalogues of the childrens books that deal with adoption etc in them 

x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Kj,

Have to agree with Suzie and Viva about 'Our Twitchy' it's a good book  

I borrowed a couple of the 'Nutmeg' books, A Blessing from Above and A Mother for Choco from the library.  Good too!

HTH

Laine xx


----------

